# commercial meta 55 upgrade



## gasman777 (10 mo ago)

Hi guys
I'm new to this mtb game and have purchased a used commercial meta 55 to replace my commercial supreme that was stolen and I miss quite badly, although the meta isnt as much fun to ride I am trying to make the best of it,
it has a 9 speed cassette which is almost new and a 3 speed crank which is shot, I'm looking to replace the crank for a 1 or 2 speed,any recommendations? I'm not sure what type I will need or size etc I'm looking to do family rides also occasionally downhill with mates and when we go down we always ride back up. 

cheers in advance for any advice or recommendations.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

It’s not called commercial but Commencal


----------



## gasman777 (10 mo ago)

really?
I'm a thick then lol


----------

